# Jekyll Island Water



## BearGoneFishing (Jul 17, 2008)

Was in a bar last weekend and got to talking with a guy about fishing the Ga coast out of yak.  He preceded to mention a lake on Jekyll Island that holds some nice fish but would not divulge too much info.  Now I know there supposedly water on the Island on the golf course that holds some interesting species but the water the guy was telling me about supposedly may have Jacks in it.  After looking at maps I think he may be talking about the State Park.  IF any one knows about this water and is willing to share any info that would be cool.  I am going down there in a few weeks and am trying to plan my fishing manuevers.  PM if you don't want to broadcast info.


----------



## Eroc33 (Jul 17, 2008)

there is a salt water pond on jekyll it was talked about in a gon last summer i believe


----------



## KDarsey (Jul 17, 2008)

Small lake/pond next to the water park?
 They used to use it for 'boatless waterskiing', might still do.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 17, 2008)

I just received this request for volunteers from CCAGA.org

I believe this is the pond you're asking about.

Volume 2, Issue 4 July 2008

	Ski Rixen Pond Work Day Please join us for Fish America Foundation/CCA project volunteer work day at the Ski Rixen Pond on Jekyll Island. We'll meet at the Jekyll Creek boat ramp parking lot at 8:30 am. ~ Everything is provided, you just show up ~ Breakfast, lunch and beverages will be provided by the CCA GA Golden Isles and Savannah Chapters. The Jekyll Island Authority will provide a tent, tables, and chairs. There are also restrooms on the premises. DNR will provide the divers, but we'll need a few folks who don't mind going for a swim. Gloves, hand tools, and work supplies will be provided. Volunteers will help deploy the fish habitat - recycled monofilament units, granite rocks, and concrete/PVC units. Volunteers will also help install the aeration system. This project will help make this 23-acre saltwater impoundment a better fishing designation. The Ski Rixen Pond project is funded by the Fish America Foundation/CCA partnership. The Ski Rixen Pond is home to a mixed population of saltwater fish and crustaceans, including some hatchery-reared redfish produced through the Peach State Reds Initiative. The impoundment is open to public fishing. The purpose of the FAF/CCA project is to enhance water quality and fish habitat in the Ski Rixen Pond making it a more productive area for recreational fishing. Directions to the Jekyll Creek boat ramp - Take the Downing Musgrove Causeway to Jekyll Island. Stop at the booth to pay the $3 island entrance fee. After leaving the booth proceed approximately 100 yards then turn right onto South Riverview Drive. Go approximately 1 mile and turn at the entrance to the Tidelands Nature Center. Proceed around the Ski Rixen Pond on the perimeter road which ends at the parking lot for the Jekyll Creek boat ramp. Look for CCA directional signs. This will be a great opportunity to come together and get your hands dirty to support your local environment. We look forward to seeing you all there!! Please RSVP by 5pm on Wednesday, July 16th. to lynnegray@ccaga.org


----------



## BearGoneFishing (Jul 17, 2008)

Yep sounds like the name.  Any idea when that is taking place.  Even though it is too late to RSVP if I am down there then I would love to help.  I love to volunteer to help on any water.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 17, 2008)

It doesn't say. I assume this Saturday the 19th, but I sent them an e-mail to confirm.


----------



## micahdean (Jul 17, 2008)

*waterpark lake*

the lake at the  waterpark is stocked with reds. they are still a little small, but if you catch a red that has been taged i beleieve they offer some type of reward..guess this helps the study the dnr is doing. 

the lake that everyone talks about being saltwater is more than likely the one at the hampton club golf course. every full moon high tide, the tide runs into the lake. from what ive heard there are fairly big reds and trout but the lake is members only(golf course).


----------



## spraynbuckshot (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought it was tomorrow (Friday 18th)?  I may me wrong.

To the OP, go over the bridge to the Jekyll and after you pay the toll, take the first road on your right.  Drive down maybe 1/4 - 1/2 mile and on your right you'll see a 4-H building (right before the water park summer waves).  Turn in there and find a spot to fish.  There are a ton of mullet in there.  People fish from the bank or yak there all the time.  There are tagged reds in there so if you catch one you can get a reward.


----------



## micahdean (Jul 17, 2008)

*mullet*

didnt know there was a lot of mullet there. would it be worth it to stop before ramp and throw cast net?? sure would beat getting the boat all muddy.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jul 18, 2008)

spraynbuckshot said:


> I thought it was tomorrow (Friday 18th)?  I may me wrong.
> 
> To the OP, go over the bridge to the Jekyll and after you pay the toll, take the first road on your right.  Drive down maybe 1/4 - 1/2 mile and on your right you'll see a 4-H building (right before the water park summer waves).  Turn in there and find a spot to fish.  There are a ton of mullet in there.  People fish from the bank or yak there all the time.  There are tagged reds in there so if you catch one you can get a reward.



You are correct, it is today.


----------



## BearGoneFishing (Jul 18, 2008)

I appreciate all the info guys.  Hope I can get on the fish when we get down there.


----------

